# Which Strain is the best for couch-lock?



## turkish420 (Aug 8, 2009)

Whats the best lock ur ass to the couch, you aint goin nowhere except the fridge, weed strain?


----------



## Joe Camel (Aug 8, 2009)

Any late harvest Indica Strains for me. put your ass out.


----------



## more4u2c (Aug 8, 2009)

i would say any goo strain. but you can make any strain a couch lock. you really are looking for degraded thc that makes you locked so keep your bud in a window where sun will hit it. the sun will degrade the thc and make it dhc or something like that dont think thats what its called but anyway your looking for a strain that degrades quickly where people dont pick it at the right time and makes it sleepy buds. google degraded thc.


----------



## turkish420 (Aug 8, 2009)

DEGRADED? whats the time frame like for it to do it yourself?


----------



## more4u2c (Aug 8, 2009)

i dont know all i know is the older the bud is the more stuck i get its like old wine i guess just do a google thing on degraded thc


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 8, 2009)

.

*Medicine Man - Mr Nice* (White Rhino - Greenhouse)

A proven Medical marvel for those in need of high levels of the most active cannabinoids such as CBD. Almost toxic at times, so handle with care and dont abuse the medicine, man . It has won many awards since its introduction as the white rhino in the late 90s. It is in the Widow family and a proven champion for the sick and terminally -ill patients.

http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/mr-nice-medicine-man

.

*Endless Sky - Dr Greenthumb*

Some say the strongest indica they've smoked. 42 days flower.

http://www.drgreenthumb.com/cannabis_seeds_GreenthumbSeedsEntrance.htm

.

*Querkle - Subcool*

Another knockout clone only strain,Urkle is one of the most sought after USA strains,its deep purple Hue's Make this plant a true spectacle to watch grow. As early as day 40 you will see her leaves change to a deep dark purple and now with Spacequeens mango flavours, resin profile and potency, this is sure to become a sure fire top strian. One of the only purple strains that will rip your head off... Top Bag appeal

http://www.cannaseur.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=34&category_id=9&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=36

.

*Blue Moonshine - DJ Short*

The "Blue" version of the "White" family (White Widow, etc). A super potent blueberry Indica, coated with a strong concentration of tall standing trichomes. Produces a very narcotic experience - body high blueberry. Short, stout kush plants that produce dense, tight, rock hard nuggets of trichome coated bud. A true "hash plant".

http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dj-short/dj-short-blue-moonshine/prod_1124.html

.

*White Russian - Serious Seeds*

Our most typically indica strain, White Russian is a stable cross of AK-47 and White Widow (a prize winning indica clone). Medium height, consistent plants and dense, very resinous flower tops (crystals appear after about 5 weeks of flowering). With such a strong indica background, the plants smell quite strong during both their growth and flowering period. In an independent seed comparison in which over 150 different seedstrains were grown out in a greenhouse, the White Russian came out as the strongest plant (22% THC, likely to be the strongest plant known at present!!).
Winner of the overall Cannabis Cup in 1996 and of the Cup for Best Bio Grass in 1997. The plants yield very powerful buds, coated with resin.
Very strong, long lasting high, more cerebral than knockout. Medicinal plant.

http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/serious-white-russian

.

*Afghani #1 - Sensi*

... 100% Cannabis Indica ... Anyone looking for a compact, fast easy-growing indoor strain capable of copious yields and almost-frightening resin production need look no further ... 

http://www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk/products/sensi-afghani-1

.

*Lifesaver - BOG*

[SIZE=-1]LifeSaver! It will Cure what Ails Ya!Tooth Numbing Potency with a Deliciously sweet and fruitytaste like candy.It smells like a roll of LifeSavers. A three way cross of Jacks Cleaner, Blueberry and my BOGBubble. This was my first truly Medical strain and it has good pain killing properties. Potent and relaxing, LifeSaver also helps with sleep.

http://www.sacredseed.com/prodprin.htm#BOG

.


[/SIZE]


----------



## turkish420 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks Hobbes! Another good bit of info from u as always!


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 8, 2009)

No worries Turkish.







.

Both the timing of the harvest and the age of the bud will change the sedative effects of each strain. If a strain has a 10 day harvest window and you harvest early while the trichomes are clear you will get a more up high/stone; if you harvest late when the trichomes are all amber it will be more sedative. As your bud ages after harvest (months) the effects will become more fuzzy and couchlock.

.

*Harvest Your Herb*
by DJ Short

There are several important points to consider when choosing the optimum time to harvest your cannabis crop. There are different factors to consider between indoor and outdoor plants. There is the difference between Sativas and Indicas in bloom duration and final effect. There is the difference between early and late harvest to encourage head to body high respectively. There is the issue of chemistry because what we are really considering in terms of the "ripeness" relates directly to the chemical nature and state of the plant at harvest. Last, but not least, is the concept of "the window of harvest", where I will begin.

*The Window of Harvest*
This term indicates the period during which the plant is at its optimum state of ripeness. The window "opens" when the plant is first ripe. Somewhere along the line the plant becomes over-ripe which signifies the "closing" of the window of harvest.

For most Indicas grown indoors, the window of harvest is about two weeks long * give or take a couple of days for various strains. Indoors, if going directly from an 18/6 hour vegetative light cycle to a 12/12 hour bud cycle, most indicas take about eight weeks to fully mature.

As to outdoors I can only speak from experience at the 45th parallel and the bloom times there. At the 45th parallel I've found most Indicas to be at peak harvest starting at the beginning of October, sometimes very late September, and running until the end of October, sometimes running into November during mild years or in a greenhouse. My favorite time to harvest a nice Blueberry Indica outdoors is in the second to third week of October.

For Sativa grown either indoors or outdoors, the window may be open much longer. Some Sativas take up to thirteen weeks to mature indoors. Outdoors many will go well into November and even December, if conditions are right (again, this is near or at the 45th parallel).

*Head High or Body Stone?*
An important consideration has to do with one's preference for a "head" high or more of a "body" high. A good head high can positively influence one's mental state much like a psychedelic; whereas a good body high is more similar to a narcotic effect. Generally, head highs tend to be more up and body highs tend to be more down. Suffice it to say that a good healthy mix of the two is a fine goal to achieve.

Sativas and early window harvests tend to be more of a head high, whereas Indicas and late window harvests tend to be more of a body high. Given this rule of thumb you can pretty much come up with what you want. That is, if you prefer a very psychedelic head high, then an early harvested Sativa might do best. If a very narcotic body high is desired, then a late harvest indicas would probably do best. For that best-of-both worlds high, experimentation with late harvested sativas and early-to-mid harvested indicas usually proves interesting.

*Magnify your Buds*
When we speak of various highs experienced by different products, we are noting variations in plant chemistry. The chemicals we enjoy are produced within the glandular stalked trichomes, along the surfaces of the bud flowers (calyxes), bracts, leaves and stems, starting in or around the fourth week of the bud cycle. More and more of these trichomes develop as the plant matures.

I highly recommend that the serious cannabis student acquire a 30X power, illuminated magnifier. These can be found at most local electronics stores, often for under fifteen dollars. With the aid of the magnifier one can learn more about the detail of trichome development and ripeness.

As far as trichomes are concerned, the tall ones with swollen, clear, bulbous heads are what to shoot for. The denser the concentration, the greater the potency.

*The Cycle of Plant Maturity*
Starting in the third or fourth week of the flowering light cycle, glandular stalked trichomes will begin to form along the surfaces of leaves, flowers, bracts and stems. At the same time, more and more flowers (also called calyxes) develop into densely-packed floral clusters.

The pistils of the young flowers are bright white and turn reddish brown with age. The pistils and flowers develop from the bottom of the bud to the top. The older, lower pistils are the first to turn reddish brown. For most basic indicas this usually happens by the sixth week in the flowering cycle. It is about this time that the calyxes begin to swell.

Calyx swelling is a major indicator of peak maturity. The lowest, oldest calyxes swell first and the swelling works its way up to the highest, youngest flowers on each bud. At peak maturity about 90% of the calyxes will almost look seeded, they are so fat. Three quarters to 90% of the pistils will have turned reddish brown as well. For a basic Indica this takes well into the seventh week of the flowering cycle.

By the end of the eighth week most of the calyxes will have swollen and a surge of trichome development has coated most of the buds. It is now that the development of a very discerning palate comes into play to determine the finest harvest time. Remember - patience is a virtue and often a discipline.

The ripening signs for most Sativas are highly similar, except extended over a longer period of time. Occasionally, some Sativas have windows of peak harvest that actually open and close. That is, for a week or so the plant may exhibit signs of peak ripeness. However, a week later the plant may have a growth spurt, which lowers the trichome-to-fibre ratio and overall potency for a little while. Usually a fibrous growth spurt is accompanied by a corresponding trichome increase. Again, time and experience are the key elements in this regard.

*Changes in Chemistry*
As the plant matures through its window of harvest its chemistry changes. As the window closes, the more desirable compounds begin breaking down into less desirable ones. Primarily it is THC breaking down in CBNs and CBDs.

Which particular combination of chemicals is the most desirable is purely a matter of taste and choice, developed over time and with experience. Set and setting also play an important role in determining which type of product is best appreciated.

Pleasant head highs are often desirable for social occasions, whereas a narcotic late-window Indica may work better as an evening medicinal herb. The main point is that these differences are chemical in nature and more research is needed to more fully understand this phenomenon.

.


----------



## turkish420 (Aug 8, 2009)

Hobbes. . . you're the SHIT!!! love the PIC!!!! Tried to +rep you but it wont let me just yet but you're one of the best my friend! ALways lots of good info!


----------



## Anjinsan (Aug 8, 2009)

blueberry is couchlock central for me. Warning never smoke blueberry after a night of heavy drinking...you'll go from a bit too drunk to room spinning in about 2 hits.


----------



## turkish420 (Aug 8, 2009)

Ha! preciate the heads up! High and sick is never a good combo!


----------



## Mr. Smoke (Aug 9, 2009)

Hobbes you're the shyt! Loved all the info, I feel like I'm back in school but loving it this time!


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 9, 2009)

Mr Smoke I stand on the shoulders of giants like DJ Short & Subcool and work my magic "<ctrl> C" - "<ctrl> V" on their intellectual genius.

May I thank you, for the giants of pothead knowledge.

.


----------



## AJgoldy08 (Dec 10, 2012)

IMO cheese never let me down for couch lock, but then again you can make any plants have couchlock. It doesn't always depend on the strain. Just wait till 75% of thricones have turned amber then harvest


----------



## althor (Dec 10, 2012)

3 year old thread.


----------

